# is this worth it?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I have found a used, less than 1000miles mitsu TD04 turbo for $200, the guys says it spools as fast as a t20 and boosts as much as a t28, or very similar. Is this worht the money for a custom setup?

Dave


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

koroshiya said:


> I have found a used, less than 1000miles mitsu TD04 turbo for $200, the guys says it spools as fast as a t20 and boosts as much as a t28, or very similar. Is this worht the money for a custom setup?
> 
> Dave


honestly, i'd never go used. especially from a private sale. you never kno if that "genuine garrett turbo" is a cheap rebuild with a garrett housing. besides, if it worked so well, he wouldnt have taken it off after 1000 miles, nor would he be selling a basically new $800 turbo for $200.
what you do from here is your own decision


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

he never said its a genuine garrett turbo... its a mitsubishi td04 from his original post...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

As James re stated its a mitsu that he put on his car, then his mom wrecked a month or so later. It's local to me, so i'll get as chance to see it tomorrow, i was just asking if it is a good turbo for the money.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a turbo from a wrecked car...hmm. I don't know man, you just can't tell if theres internal damage...seals blown, etc.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> As James re stated its a mitsu that he put on his car, then his mom wrecked a month or so later. It's local to me, so i'll get as chance to see it tomorrow, i was just asking if it is a good turbo for the money.


the price is pretty reasonable if it comes with the O2 sensor elbow (oil and coolant lines would be a bonus), the TD04 found on first gen eclipses are one step better than the T25 found in second gen eclipses. The flange is the oddball mitsubishi style. Check for excessive shaft endplay and any obvious signs of abuse. check DMS trader or ebay to see what those turbos are going for.
-dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what good is the o2 sensor elbow if his manifold mounts the turbo at a different angle than the dsm manifold?

I don't like mitsu turbos simply because nearly nobody in the aftermarket uses them....flanges are hard to get.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*Which to chose?*

IHI rb25 - $55 - 1990 impulse 75000miles
T3 - $51+shipping - unknown
mitsu tdo4 - $200 - 1st gen eclipse less than 1000m
mitsu td05/j pipe - $150 - 1st gen eclipse 120000m


All are in working order, less than .050mm of sshaft play on the mitsu's and the ihi, unknown for t3!

I am looking for about 150 to 160 to the wheels and as torque as i can get, which one is the best for my purposes. and reliability for moderate driving and autocrossing for about 2 years till can upgrade whole turbo system.
I also am makeing my own manifold so manifold fitment is not going to be a problem.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Have you seen my dyno yet?

I don't know about those other turbos, I'd get the T3 simply because its easiest to find parts for it. THose other ones probably have different bolt patterns.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James said:


> Have you seen my dyno yet?


_*YES*_​

and i loved it, i will be rereading your write upo a lot in the next few weeks and pm'ing you like crazy, too i am sourceing parts right now. By the way is the 300zxTT and sr20deT the only things to get 370's from? anythi9ng else that might use them?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well i think in the q45 they have 370 cc's but be careful cuz there are two kinds of them. YOu have to get the ones that are galley feed.. I think they're called (the sr20 and 300z ones).


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> IHI rb25 - $55 - 1990 impulse 75000miles
> T3 - $51+shipping - unknown
> mitsu tdo4 - $200 - 1st gen eclipse less than 1000m
> mitsu td05/j pipe - $150 - 1st gen eclipse 120000m
> ...



dude, just buy a new turbo already. Unless you can phyiscally have the turbo checked by a professional before you buy it, don't buy used.


----------

